

Sharing, Contributing... and Caching (Guardian's tryst with Open Source) - luckystrike
http://www.guardian.co.uk/help/insideguardian/2009/mar/25/sharing-contributing-caching

======
pert
Open source software needs more high-profile success stories like this. Great
link. Thanks.

